# new to horns(yet, another one of these threads)



## Rusty (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll try to keep this not so general. I am new to horns, and have been reading through this subforum to gain some knowledge. 

my curiosity is, are horns and compression drivers modular, given the throat and driver size(and mounting points: bolt on vs threaded)? 

what are the major players that make horns(I know of ID: eric stevens, USD)?

despite their physical dimensions, I am willing to make these work in my truck(2012 tacoma) for the sonic reasons. 

for their midbass counterpart, does it even matter for placement(doors or kick panels)? I think I remember kick panels were the optimum location back in the 90's, with horns. 

I have an 80prs, a decent amp(mtx 4320), to power the horns and mids(scanspeak discovery 8"), but if that doesn't suffice, I will make changes, need be. 

I have also read, placement is preferable as deep as possible, and wide as possible, under the dash, for best imaging. 

I'm jumping into this head first, but gathering as much information as I can before I make a decision on whether to go this route. I like the idea of the favorable results, and little work to get these installed and tuned, versus having a conventional tweeter, or fullrange mounted elsewhere as in the sail panel(my original plan) and dealing with placing those drivers perfectly for the best imaging. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

the horn bodies have an input diameter. the drivers have an output diameter. as long as they match, you should be okay. (especially if you buy the drivers and bodies together).

the bodies i've seen are plate-mount. i've seen drivers plate-mount and screw mount. my last install, i had to use a screw to plate adapter. the adapters are relatively cheap though. ($5-10?)


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Eric Stevens and USD are the only ones left still making the wavegiudes designed for underdash mounting in vehicles that I'm aware of.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

if you can get those eights into the kicks, that would be ideal. however, if they are in doors, assuming you do proper deadening, this will also work.

Horns are not easier to tune than a standard mid/tweet active set up, in fact because of the high effieciency of the horn vs the midbass, integration can be a challenge. The 80prs should do a good job with this, but don't be surprised when you have some really uneven levels on the output gains.

also, fyi in most horn installs, the midbass is the hardest working driver in your whole system. I'd consider bridging that mtx amp into the eights, and running the horns directly off the headunits tweeter output for now, and possibly find another two channel amp down the road for them.


----------

